# I got 2 pregnant guppies



## Guppy_lover367 (Nov 22, 2010)

4 days ago I bought 2 preg. Guppies, they both are really pregnant, they look healthy but the one that looks closer to having fry keeps nipping at the other 1! Also do they need a heater? Is a 6 gallon tankbig enough? What do baby fry eat? Do I need to get another tank for he fry? Help me!!!!! Oh yeah and biggest question, both my guppies are pregnant right, so do I still need tobuy a male guppy? Plz help!


----------



## chris oe (Feb 27, 2009)

There will probably be males in the fry, so no, you probably won't need a male if you're comfortable with mother to son breeding. and guppies do store sperm, so yes, if they're pregnant, they're probably good for a few drops. 
no, a 6 gallon tank isn't big enough. I usually use a 6 gallon for one mom that's going to drop, then when she drops I move her out and keep the fry in there until they're big enough to tell the sexes apart, then I move them to separate grow out tanks. 2 females will probably eat each other's fry, which is why the one is picking at the other, she probably wishes she weren't there. Yes, you will need a heater, especially with fry. IF they get chilled they will probably develop clamped fins and you will lose some that way as well. Need to get the heater in there and set to at least 70 degrees. People often think the thermostat in their house is fine, but if their thermostat is set to go down at night, the fish will get chilled, and in babies especially that sets them up for clamped fins. I would recommend you either return one of the females or get another small tank, and get some java moss or some plastic pot scrubbers (like at the grocery store) you just unravel them and rinse them really really well (no soap, has to be a new one) then you can use them like plants for the babies to hide in. it helps them hide from their mom, because some moms will eat their babies. I'm sorry if I sound grouchy here, I don't mean to, I just wish the fish stores wouldn't even sell such small tanks, it seems crazy to me.


----------



## Guppy_lover367 (Nov 22, 2010)

Thanks for the help, I just know for sure I can't get another tank for atleast a month.  my dad just bought me this one.  I'll get a heater and would breeding plant work for the baby guppies because I saw those at the pet store I went to! So would it be horrible if I kept the two fish together?
Thx again for the help, it helped alot!


----------



## Guppy_lover367 (Nov 22, 2010)

Oh yeah and I forgot to say: I have a ywo gallon tank, and a one gallon tank. Idk if that helps at all but their not being used so should move 1 of the guppies into one? I just thought it would be to small lol.


----------



## chris oe (Feb 27, 2009)

It won't be horrible if they're together, but they'll probably eat most of each other's babies, that's all. Of course that will take care of most of the crowding problem, no babies no crowding.


----------



## Guppy_lover367 (Nov 22, 2010)

Thx a lot!


----------



## Amie (Sep 15, 2010)

First, I have to say it would have been a good ides to look into these fish before you purchased them. Next time, figure out the fish before going to the store and make sure you can meet it`s needs before getting it. Also, depending on the temperature in your area and the temperature of the room the tank is in you might not need a heater. Me, personally, have a heater in all my tanks anyway just to be on the safe side. Some female guppys will eat fry and others won`t. With the 2 of them in a new tank one might be picking on the other a little bit to ensure her dominance over her. Also, yes the tank is too small for them. I have my 2 pregnant female guppys in a 10 gal well planted tank and when they drop fry they go back into the 55gal community tank. Also, it`s not a great idea to buy a tank (or set up an old tank) and start dropping fish into it right away. The tank should cycle before adding fish so I would not recommend putting one of the guppys in there. Also, what type of filter do you have on their tank


----------



## Guppy_lover367 (Nov 22, 2010)

I have the kind of filter that came with the tank lol, it works really well as far as I can tell, thx for the info and I can promise u I won't buy any more fish unless I know exactly what they need and I'll get the stuff first lol!
Right now in my area its snowy, but it's still pretty warm, in the summer it gets in the hundreds, at night I think the temp is like 74 in my room, I'm notsure.


----------



## Amie (Sep 15, 2010)

Like I said, it couldn`t hurt to have the heater. Just in case. Better to be safe then sorry. Guppys dont like fast temperature changes and that small take it would drop quick. I would also recommend getting some live aquarium plants. They will help keep the tank stable in case of increased ammonia and things like that.


----------



## Guppy_lover367 (Nov 22, 2010)

Ok


----------



## Amie (Sep 15, 2010)

If you go with that, Wisteria is a really nice easy plant. Let me know if you do and I can give you some pointers.


----------



## Guppy_lover367 (Nov 22, 2010)

Wait did I miss something, what's wisteria??????
Oooooooooooooooo my guppies are getting big lol!


----------



## Amie (Sep 15, 2010)

It's a live aquarium plant. You can plant it in the tank an it will grow there. It's also a really good plant to have with fry. If they don't have places to hide then a lot of them end up getting eaten.


----------



## Guppy_lover367 (Nov 22, 2010)

OkKOk thanks, do you think they sell it at petco? 
I've never had a live water plant, do they die if you don't water them? Lol


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

My Petco has Wisteria I believe.


----------



## Guppy_lover367 (Nov 22, 2010)

Ok thx!!!!


----------



## Amie (Sep 15, 2010)

I made a special soil in my tank from a recipe on here so that the soil would feed the plant all it needs. Without it you might need to buy flourish tabs or something but it won't be too much to worry about.


----------



## Guppy_lover367 (Nov 22, 2010)

Ok thx!


----------



## Guppy_lover367 (Nov 22, 2010)

My guppies won't eat, do you know why???
What do they eat???


----------



## Amie (Sep 15, 2010)

I feed mine flakes, sometimes freeze dried bloodworms and sometimes freeze dried brine shrimp. They are not picky eaters. If they were eating before and have now stopped it might be one of two things. They might be getting ready to drop their fry or their might be something wrong with the water. DO NOT keep trying to feed them. Try them again tomorrow with 1 flake of food. If they don't eat it try 1 flake again the next day. If you have a test kit now would be a good time to use it and if you don't now would be a good time to go get one. As I said before the smaller the tank the quicker it can go sour. Get that water checked. You might have ammonia or something in the water and the fish not liking it. 

If it were me this is exactly what I would do: Stop trying to feed them. Get my water tested NOW. Either your own test kit or take your water to a pet store and get them to test it. If the water is fine then just leave them alone for a day or two and if it's not then you will need to change some water. Check back before you do and I'll walk you through that a little bit too. If you go to buy a kit get the type with chemicals where you have to add the chemicals to the water and see what color the water changes. DO NOT go buy the test strips. No matter what the guys in the pet store tell you to do-get the liquid test kit. API Master Test Kit is the best one to get. 

Also, how long have you had the guppys? Were they eating before and have now stopped or they have not eaten at all since you got them??


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Guppies that aren't eating signals something is wrong. Guppies never go without eating. Seen mine eat in the middle of giving birth. Hope that is not the case.


----------

